# Bad allergies and poor coat



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Gunner has had allergies since we got him, I do believe. He's always been a scratchy fella. To the point of scabs. He's also gotten where he licks his paws alot and just smells awful. He smells kind of like cheese Doritos. And not in a good way!! When I first got him, his coat wasn't very shiny. I switched him to a better food within a couple weeks and I swear he looked better. Now he's raw fed and has been for many many months. But his coat is still dull and dry. Better than when we got him but not by much. 
I know he must be miserable but I'm not sure what else to do. He's on 1.5 ml of Claritin daily (with vet approval). That at least keeps him from getting scabs.He's raw fed but I had got lazy and started using frozen premades (like natures variety instinct, s&c). I see that there is a tiny % of veggies in those. Could that be the cause of the problem? I just got in a big bag of lamb ZP. I'm gonna test the theory that he might need to be on a very limited ingredient diet. We just started that today. Is there anything else that can be done for the poor fella? I know he must be miserable. Could he have allergies other than food?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

If he smells like cheese, I am thinking some type of infection? Just a guess.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

He doesn't have any scabs currently. He doesn't even have any raw spots. The Claritin has that under control. He even smells fine today. But I notice he def smells stronger than my Boston. Especially when they've been outside. 
So I don't think he has any type of infection.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Add in some oils! Start with salmon or fish oil. One regular capsule for people (1000mg is the usual). Poke a hole and drizzle on his food or on a plate for him to lick up. One every day for 2 weeks, then if you see improvement you can go to every other day.

You also might try a supplement like Missing Link (professional strength is best) or Nupro. Both are excellent and do a great job improving coat and skin health.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Add in some oils! Start with salmon or fish oil. One regular capsule for people (1000mg is the usual). Poke a hole and drizzle on his food or on a plate for him to lick up. One every day for 2 weeks, then if you see improvement you can go to every other day.
> 
> You also might try a supplement like Missing Link (professional strength is best) or Nupro. Both are excellent and do a great job improving coat and skin health.


What is nupro and missing link?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They are supplements for coat and skin and other problems. Very good reputation. Sue


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Great tips! I didn't think of fish oil. I'm gonna try that first and then add in a supplement if it looks like he still needs it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

You may be best having allergy test done ,there are lots of things that can trigger itches ,could be food related,environmental it's very hard eliminating and takes time,perhaps if you are feeding any dairy then stop that including eggs,chicken ,beef and carbs can also trigger itchies,wool and grass are other culprits ,my bulldog had severe allergies for 14 months ,I had her tested and she had 37 in total even down to diesel fumes!,every time my chi scratches I go into a panic lol,I hope you find the cause of the itchies,Karen


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I once had a vet years ago tell me the "dorito" smell between my dogs toes was a yeast infection...not sure if that helps but it just made me think about what I was told many yrs ago ...Good Luck 

Nancy


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

susan davis said:


> They are supplements for coat and skin and other problems. Very good reputation. Sue


Think I may look into that.Do you buy it from a pet store or order it off line,and do you give salmon oil along with this?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

missydawn said:


> Think I may look into that.Do you buy it from a pet store or order it off line,and do you give salmon oil along with this?


yes, I just order online. Google Nupro and/or Missing Link Professional Strength and find the best price.

And yes, I give fish oil along with Nupro or Missing Link (I alternate).


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope your little guy is feeling better soon. I would def. try the fish oil.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> yes, I just order online. Google Nupro and/or Missing Link Professional Strength and find the best price.
> 
> And yes, I give fish oil along with Nupro or Missing Link (I alternate).


Thanks,It wouldnt hurt to add this


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I was wondering if allergy tests were done on dogs. That's good to know if we can't fig it out on our own. I don't want him to be miserable.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone ever tried coconut oil for allergies?


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Add in some oils! Start with salmon or fish oil. One regular capsule for people (1000mg is the usual). Poke a hole and drizzle on his food or on a plate for him to lick up. One every day for 2 weeks, then if you see improvement you can go to every other day.
> 
> You also might try a supplement like Missing Link (professional strength is best) or Nupro. Both are excellent and do a great job improving coat and skin health.


I was just gonna add this!!yes use the fish oils!I have a blue lavender chi Bonnie.When she came to me she was almost completely hairless and did have an awe full odor with scabbing(I thought she had mange she smelt so bad).I have seen Great improvement with fish oils and conditioning baths with good old wal-mart Oster dog conditioner(washing completely off to insure no extra irritation).She still has a smell sometimes if she plays outside for a while but thank god she is gaining back allot of her hair along with no scabbing.Its taken some time but she looks a million times better still smells at times but,I think her mild smell now after playing outside is due to her not having 100% all hair back.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Add in some oils! Start with salmon or fish oil. One regular capsule for people (1000mg is the usual). Poke a hole and drizzle on his food or on a plate for him to lick up. One every day for 2 weeks, then if you see improvement you can go to every other day.
> 
> You also might try a supplement like Missing Link (professional strength is best) or Nupro. Both are excellent and do a great job improving coat and skin health.


YES YES...as Brody's mom said....fish oil, Nupro and Yucca Intensive has really helped my little girl. A lot of people here know what it was like when I first got her...she was a mess. Bald spots, raw skin, swollen red eyes, terrible colitis and she was very sick and lethargic. I put her on grain free, potato free, and a very limited diet which really helped. I know it is expensive, but I also had a allergy test done at the vet's office. They can really help you see what is causing some of the allergies and it really helped me to know what foods to avoid and what other things she had allergies too. I know they are not always 100%, but it sure did help. Best of luck..


----------

